# Hoop marks



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

Can someone please remind me how to get rid of those nasty hoop marks left on a shirt? It's been a while since i've used a hoop and am having a "senior moment".

Thanks!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Steam will remove hoop marks. Sometimes a hot cloth lightly dabbing on the garment in the problem are will work as well.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually spritz and use a steam iron. The spritzing is not necessary but the steam makes it easier. If I am stuck - some water and scrubbing works for me.


----------



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

Now I remember!!! Thanks to you both for jogging my memory.

Belinda


----------



## AwardsPlusTees (Jan 23, 2011)

Use Magic Sizing, it can be found at any grocery store. I found it at WalMart for $1 a can. It lasts forever. Just spray the area, rub with your hand and the mark goes away.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Just a quick spritz of water and a wipe with a soft cloth removes most remnants of hoop marks.


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

AwardsPlusTees said:


> Use Magic Sizing, it can be found at any grocery store. I found it at WalMart for $1 a can. It lasts forever. Just spray the area, rub with your hand and the mark goes away.


Exactly... works like a charm


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we spritz with a little bit of water


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Magic sizing is the cats meow.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

We also spray with water and sometimes use a little bit of steam!


----------

